# If you love ash trees, news doesn't get any better than this:



## Woodie (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080329/METRO/803290423/1409/METRO


Can I get an Amen, brutha??


----------



## Zac (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there any word when this emamectin benzoate will be available for purchase. Is it a spray or an injection? I am really excited to hear more about this.


----------



## ATH (Mar 30, 2008)

It will be marketed by Arborjet under the name "Treeage" (prounuced like triage - as in how they separate patients in the emergency room...)

FWIW: When they firsted anounce Safari, they also said one study showed 100% control and everybody got giddy over that...

I think it is a little early to be calling an insecticide treatment the "silver bullet". Certain companies have already told people that they can successfully treat trees that have 50% dieback. Sure maybe you can wipe out EAB, but is it really a good idea to treat a tree that is 50% dead?

I'm just sayn'.

Here's hoping this product really does work well.


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 3, 2008)

I heard about in a class almost 2 years ago. But they had no results then. ... I think it's the same stuff?? Either way, I couldn't be happier that it works. Thanks for the link, Woodie!!

FRAXINUS ROCKS!!!!


----------



## cryo stops wear (Apr 22, 2008)

Zac said:


> Is there any word when this emamectin benzoate will be available for purchase. Is it a spray or an injection? I am really excited to hear more about this.



Its for injection is super expensive and Safari and pentra bark do a great job also. So does Merit with the right timing and moisture. 

I heard the label and LD50 for the benzoate are nasty toxic, havent seen it myself, so be careful.
Drilling holes isnt any good either. 

And Syngenta pricing to go with it , I dont think Ohio has ok`d use yet. As ATH indicated Ohio has ok`d use .


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 22, 2008)

*ASh Trees*

Who loves ash trees? I mean for anythign besides firewood?


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2008)

cryo stops wear said:


> Its for injection is super expensive and Safari and pentra bark do a great job also. So does Merit with the right timing and moisture.
> 
> I heard the label and LD50 for the benzoate are nasty toxic, havent seen it myself, so be careful.
> Drilling holes isnt any good either.
> ...


Ohio has approved it under a 24(c) Special Need label. Here is Syngenta's label for it.

$525 per liter is the only price I have seen so far.

Could not find a MSDS for Tree-age, so don't know how toxic? Will be curious to see that.

I'm still sticking with imidacloprid for now...


----------



## cryo stops wear (Apr 23, 2008)

ATH said:


> Ohio has approved it under a 24(c) Special Need label. Here is Syngenta's label for it.
> 
> $525 per liter is the only price I have seen so far.
> 
> ...





Yep did re orders with Imidacloprid , any I get now will be with Safari. 

Thanks for the label I`ll check it out.


----------



## Woodie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Who loves ash trees? I mean for anythign besides firewood?



GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!



.


----------



## Rtom45 (May 1, 2008)

I guess now that baseball bats are being made of aluminum we really don't need ash trees? But don't tell my younger brother that. He graduated with a degree in forestry and has been working in that field his entire life. Ash trees are his favorites.


----------



## EmeraldTreeCare (May 27, 2008)

*Where were the press releases on Imidiclprid in 2003?*

As I have been treating ash trees successfully since 2002, I find it very surprising that a "new" chemical in Emamectin Benzoate (coming off patent soon isnt it?) is getting such attention when we already have a proven insecticide in Imidicloprid. I have thousands of trees alive and am licensed now in four states. Safari has been the next most exciting recent breakthrough as it allows us to perhaps not have to inject a tree at all, but more soluable should mean shorter lasting. Still a great extra tool for the arborist tool box. 

But to drill a tree, and then put a large amount of an emulsifiable concentrate into a potentially stressed tree? I don't think a reputable arborist anywhere should abandon what is proven to work for a "new" idea that is far from being tested properly. Recognize it for what it is, tremendously well done marketing hype for the world's largest chemical company combined with irresponsible reporting. Let's get a grip and use our heads. 

Show me the data..... Describe to me the science behind the testing procedures..... show me there is no tissue damage in later years ..... show me that ash trees can tolerate an EC being injected at that volume into an empty space created in the xylem by drilling..... 

Don't make me question how the largest chemical company in the world might have been able to push through a 24(c) emergency registration when we already have chemicals available to everyone that work...........


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 28, 2008)

its Ben here on L I N Y four 20 years nothing new tom trees


----------



## Zac (May 31, 2008)

Rumor has it that testing was not done thoroughly, and the chemical was approved due to "politics."


----------



## Journier (May 31, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> Who loves ash trees? I mean for anythign besides firewood?



horrible tree to take care of, branches so heavy constantly breaking , constant clean up for towns etc.

Its an alright tree but not when its on the street side breaking branches constantly because its so thick and making a township/village have more frequent upkeep on it.

problem with using the chemical injections is it costs money for each injection, and its what i forget, 1 injection per year if you want 100% survival rate right? forget the costs but i thought it was $50 a tree or more or less? thought it was around there....

sneak that into the budget for a community with 5000 ash tree's.


----------



## EmeraldTreeCare (May 31, 2008)

*How should Municipalities Approach EAB treatment*

What better way in todays budget crunched municipalities for the EAB fight to be fought than educating the public that they can treat and save their tree in front of their house if they wish to treat it. If they notify the municipality and get on a "NO CUT LIST" the city then does not have to treat, does not have to cut down....... Many of the trees get saved - especially the ones in front of the homeowners who care and the city gets to cut down the rest - bringing the percentage of ash back in line with what it probably should have been in the first place. 

Cities don't have to treat! They just got to be smart enough to have a town meeting and have a group of reputable arborists attend and teach the public what their options are.......

Together we can save the ash!!!!


----------



## Journier (May 31, 2008)

the public that wants to be educated, most likely already have been, the rest dont care. I know in Illinois there was a broadcast in Homewood that had the town forestry department explaining what EAB was and how to deal with it.
How well that went over i dont know.

Some Towns are trying, but there wont be that many people listening. Some towns really arent attempting to do anything and will just drop all the tree's that die and be done.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jun 1, 2008)

I just noticed today that my young ash is "bored"

Is there anything I can do as a homeowner? There are no "tree guys" for about 200 miles.


----------



## ATH (Jun 1, 2008)

First you need to identify what bug you have. This is a very important step. For emerald ash borer or red-headed ash borer (a native beetle), I'd recommend imidacloprid (as discussed above). You can buy that at just about anywhere that has a selection of lawn chemicals. The easiest to find product is "Bayer Advanced Tree & Shrub Care" -- though not what I am using on a larger scale (too expensive), it is probably the best choice for DIY. Now if you have clearwinged ash borer (a common native insect) your tree is infested with a moth, and imidacloprid is ineffective against all lepidoptera (moths and butterflies) so this pesticide will be a waste of money if you have those...

Hopefully not emerald ash borer (kinda the main bug topic of this thread) because it is not known to be in Nebraska yet.


----------



## cryo stops wear (Jun 2, 2008)

EmeraldTreeCare said:


> As I have been treating ash trees successfully since 2002, I find it very surprising that a "new" chemical in Emamectin Benzoate (coming off patent soon isnt it?) is getting such attention when we already have a proven insecticide in Imidicloprid. I have thousands of trees alive and am licensed now in four states. Safari has been the next most exciting recent breakthrough as it allows us to perhaps not have to inject a tree at all, but more soluable should mean shorter lasting. Still a great extra tool for the arborist tool box.
> 
> But to drill a tree, and then put a large amount of an emulsifiable concentrate into a potentially stressed tree? I don't think a reputable arborist anywhere should abandon what is proven to work for a "new" idea that is far from being tested properly. Recognize it for what it is, tremendously well done marketing hype for the world's largest chemical company combined with irresponsible reporting. Let's get a grip and use our heads.
> 
> ...




What methods are you applying the Imidacloprid ?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 18, 2008)

I've known ETC for a few years now. He uses the Arbor Systems wedgle injection system (1ml per site every 4 to 5 inches around the base) He also uses soil merit in conjunction w/injection. I'll let him correct me if I'm wrong or left out something. We use the same system and have a couple hundred live Ash doing fine. The "study" was done on 9 trees, all have since been cut down. No long term info on how an EC product has affected the conductive tissue is available. The "silver bullet" is unproven (at least to me) until I hear what the formulations carrier is. Why? Historically EC products have been bonded to a benzene or zylene carrier for fast dispersle in water at low mix rates. Since both of these are solvents, I would like to know if there is any adverse effects to the vascular system when injecting at a rate of approx. 1ml per inch of DBH. Most of the trees I deal with are under at least one type of urban stress i.e. restricted root zone, drought, etc. could the movement of the product be slowed enough by these urban stresses to cause injury to the zylem when doing these trees on a yearly(?) injection cycle. Let's just say I have a few questions about the "silver bullet" that up to now have not been answered.


----------



## treeman48507 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Following Up on this subject*

I have been using ArborJet TreeAge for over a year and have had excellent results. The pro's have well out weighed the cons. I have carefully watched the E.A.B. and control issues for years. I can tell you Treeage is the smart money for the Arborist and the Customer. When a tree can be saved so effectively. 
A careful applicator can give a simple injection that has proved to have lasting protection with minimal impact to even a infested tree. The vascular systems repair far out weighs the trunks impact. Knowing how to treat and which trees to inject is the key. 
It's very satisfiying to see your customers trees thrive again when unforunately others have lost theirs. If only more knew of the treatment. Too many times I have to hear I wish I would have known ! 
Other areas begining to experience the E.A.B. needs to address firewood movements better and make treatment issues better known, we here in Michigan we know firsthand !


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 13, 2009)

cryo stops wear said:


> Its for injection is super expensive and Safari and pentra bark do a great job also. So does Merit with the right timing and moisture.
> 
> I heard the label and LD50 for the benzoate are nasty toxic, havent seen it myself, so be careful.
> Drilling holes isnt any good either.



Safari and pentra bark work well if there is no grass around the trunk of the tree. Pentra bark will burn the grass. I've used merit for 10 years for EAB and your right w/the proper moisture it does work well. As for Tree-age being "nasty toxic" it has an oral LD50 of 3100+ and dermal of 5,000 which makes it WAY less than "nasty toxic". As for drlling holes, the holes that EAB 'drill" are ALOT worse than injection sites. I used Tree-age this year, it can be slow to inject, due to the volume used (it's mixed w/water.) An example of that is a site I injected last year, 9 very large trees took about 4 hours last year w/wedgle. This year w/Arbor-jet it took a day and 1/2 due to slow translocation. It should be known that I had only one 8 site Tree I.V. setup which allowed me to do half of one tree at a time. The product cost was also MUCH higher w/Arbor-jet. I used 2.5 liters at $375 ea. (I used the "mid-high" rate on the card).


----------



## treeman48507 (Sep 13, 2009)

Uptake can be a real pain. I often wish I had more than the 3 bottles running at once. Your single bottle system... wow thats a hard way to go !


----------



## ATH (Sep 13, 2009)

1) Safari is now labeled to be sprayed on the bark without Pentra Bark. I talked with Valent about this...apparently, Pentra Bark does little (if anything) to increase it's uptake. The initial studies use for the "special use label" were sponsored by Pentra Bark, so that is why the initial label needed that. Now Valent has their own work without that, and there is a supplemtal label for bark spray (no Pentra Bark mentioned) for a list of hosts/pests (see pages 4/5).

2) Safari is a LOT easier to apply than Tree-Age, but is more expensive on a per inch of diameter cost if I have done my calculations correctly (mid-high rate for Tree-Age, highest rate for Safari). Per treatment, Tree-Age is more, but since it lasts 2 years and Safari needs every year, it works out that way. Now...adding in labor may tilt the scales back to Safari. I bought the Quick-Jet...and wish I didn't, because it is not. I assume with the Tree IV, I could get it started and move onto something else? With the Quick, jet, it is hard to push it in, and you need 4 shots per plug at 5ml per shot (1 plug per 2" of dbh, then 10ml per inch of dbh...comes out to 20ml per plug).


----------

